# Exhaust manifold issues part 2



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I just had the IM, snorkel, igloo, and the valve cover blasted today.
















During the free time I took advantage of a slightly empty space in the engine bay to do some cleaning, and painting.








While moving stuff around, it's important not to disturb/break some parts. Like this air temp sensor. I don't think they are avalible anymore http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif , and your urq runs like poopoo if it's not functioning properly.








While removing the IM from the engine bay, I made sure to label what goes to where..








It's been going sorta quick.
I'm waiting on new stainless EM studs (in the mail)
The car is getting impaitent like a horse stuck in a stable for too long.










_Modified by Sepp at 1:54 PM 2-13-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

200 bucks worth of brass nuts, and gaskets......









The intake manifold, igloo, and exhaust manifold ceramic coated.
The coating is good for 1200 degrees Fahrenheit.








I gave the K26 a decent cleaning, and inspection.
It has been rebuilt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The valve cover has been restored...much better!








The turbo is ready to mount the mani again with schwank new brass nuts, and wafer-ed stainless gasket.








Together again carefully maintaining torque specs.
















Almost ready to attach to the exhaust, I ran a cup of fresh oil through the oil supply hole.








A better picture of the repaired crack.








The stainless exhaust manifold studs came in today. They are very nice, and feature a hex on the end to ease in installation.
I chased the threads in the head to make assembly a bit easier.
















I need some new washers that I overlooked not to order....








There's always tomorrow.


_Modified by Sepp at 3:46 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

I did a little more work tonight, and it turned out I actually got a lot more done than I thought I would.








It's not easy to remember where all the hardware, and gaskets came from, so I labled everything.








Getting the manifold in while trying to thread the new manifold studs took some trial, and error.
At first, I hooked the manifold up to the exhaust, and tried to install the studs.... No on that one. No room to work.
So I took the manifold back out, and installed the studs concerned with enough room to get the manifold back in. No problem.








After a good hour of trying different ways to get the manifold in the space, and in-place attached to the exhaust, wastegate, and head studs..it finally sits awaiting nuts. (this was a good stopping point, and time for a beer.)








Thanks to my ghetto trick exhaust, I was able to disconnect the cat, and that made it a ton easier to manuver the downpipe/wastegate to line up with the manifold.








Since I'm ahead of schedule, I can drink tomorrow night!



















































_Modified by Sepp at 7:18 PM 6-20-2006_


_Modified by Sepp at 4:09 PM 2-19-2008_


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everything looks good
where did you get the stainless exhaust studs? i've always wondered why they don't use them from the factory


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (s-rocc)*

I got them from Autotech...
Good stuff, they were reccomended, and were only 37 bucks for 10. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

The project continues......
The mani is nutted in place, with the top nuts easily accesable, and the lower nuts not quite as easy.
3 out of 5 of the lower studs are sorta blocked by an engine mount, and have to be dealth with by getting way up in there under the manifold.
























Next goes in a new O sensor. It dosent get any easier to install one with the car like this.








Next, might as well change out the injector seats.... again, it dosen't get any easier.








With the whole boost system out of the car, it's easy to check the condition of the hoses, and pressure test the I/C.
















It's time to install the IM!!!
















Dear Audi...please build more cars with waaaaaay too many vacuum hoses.....
















The throttle body, air intake sensor, and throttle cable cable are back on. 








A trick that works awesome for installing the injectors...
New o-rings with just a little bit of dish soap on the out side helps them pop right into place in the sockets.
After the soap dries, it makes the injector o-rings sticky, and provide a good holding grip on the socket= no loose injectors spraying fuel on your hot engine/turbo= no fire http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















I also inspected the injector ends, and gave them a good cleaning with some brake cleaner to get any built up funk off.
It's now time to install my newly refinished valve cover.








I have meant to do this probably a year ago....so I still had a new valve cover gasket waiting....








holycrap..is the engine really back together????









Everything in this post happened so fast (6 hours) that I had to sit down for a half hour, and go over in my head making sure everything was tight/torqued..
One last inspection before starting revealed that I forgot to snap back in the plug for the A/C..no big deal.
Well, it fired right up....and the car is the most quiet it has ever been since I bought it 4 years ago.
After running it for just a second, I shut it off, and gave the engine bay a quick look over. The cold start injector wasn't tightened enough, and sprayed a little gas.

Purring like a kitten....no.....a lion.








time to go to bed.
The next day......
Had to move him out side as the paint on the exhaust manifold was burning in, as well as the bolt loosener spray on the turbo mount.
The picture dosen't show it, but it was smoking pretty good.









And just like a doctors office....the next paitent moves in to the operating table.......










_Modified by Sepp at 3:14 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

I was able to test drive the car the other day...
The on-set of boost is very impressive.
The gauge needle is very qick to jump up to 2BAR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Prior to the project, there was soo much exhaust leaking by, that WOT only resulted in 1.5BAR.









I'm very happy to have the car back on the road, as I was driving a Mk4 Jetta during the whole time the project was underway.








Talk about a soul-less car.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Exhaust manifold issues part 2 (Sepp)*

Nice pics/write up/ mini project Sepp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I remember when I was doing the VCG on my Ur-Q I kept looking to the cluster F of vacuum lines,wires, hoses and thought to myself, Only a German mind could come up with this














Anyways, glad to see she's back in tip top shape http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The ceramic coating looks AMAZING, really cleans up the engine bay without being too "blingy"


----------

